# trail riding equipment



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I believe that there are already several stickys on this subject. But, since you asked:lol:

I take a map - I get mine here
A compass (helps to know how to use the two together)
Cell phone - Turned off and on me, not my horse
Snacks 
Water
1st aid kit
Emergency kit/supplies 
Various other odds and ends as the weather dictates.

You can find one of many lists of suggested items to carry HERE

While I do use a riding helmet the hard hat in the picture is from a Pacific Crest Trail work party when we put in a quarter mile of new PCT trail. 









RE: Map and Compass vs. GPS
Both are good pieces of gear - I tend to rely more on a quality map and compass rather than a GPS simply because of the battery issue with a GPS. That being said GPS units are becoming ubiquitous and we're starting to provide downloadable GPS maps for some of our trail maps.

Hope this helps to answer your questions. I'm sure that we'll get a few more responses as well.


----------

